# Trying out 'bents



## middleagecyclist (19 Oct 2012)

Some help needed please. Really fancy trying out a 'bent or two as they look great fun. Happy to hire for the privelege as have no plans to buy (at the moment anyway). Ideally somewhere within cycling distance of Manchester but will drive if needed.

Thanks.


----------



## BlackPanther (20 Oct 2012)

Most recommend Laidbackbikes (Scotland) or Dtek (Cambs.) It's a darn shame, but there are few 'bent dealers in 'middle' England. Windcheetah are in Manchester, but I guess you're not after a racing trike? Are you interested in 2 or 3 wheelers? Maybe you could blagg a ride on a members steed? I have an Ice Trice 'S' and an Optima Baron. I'm over in Doncaster, but happy to let folks have a blast!

From personal experience, trikes (although a bit slower) are a heck of a lot more fun, and I ride the Ice 90% of the time.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Oct 2012)

BlackPanther said:


> Maybe you could blagg a ride on a members steed? I have an Ice Trice 'S' and an Optima Baron. I'm over in Doncaster, but happy to let folks have a blast!


 Oohh, Doncaster. I could cycle over and make a day of it. Let me look at my diary and get back to you. Thanks.


----------



## BlackPanther (20 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Oohh, Doncaster. I could cycle over and make a day of it. Let me look at my diary and get back to you. Thanks.


 No probs, I'm around most weekends.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Oct 2012)

I had an ICE trike. It was wonderfully made but regardless what I did it was slow, very slow. Put a hill in there, painfully slow.

Then I had a Bacchetta Giro. Again great engineering but I could never get anywhere near the average speed of a road bike.

Out of the 2 the ICE trike was the more fun.

I will not be going back to bents, they are not for everyone.

Steve


----------



## neil earley (25 Oct 2012)

Think you have to build up you speeds gradually, and dont expect to break speed records straight away, then the fun and grin factor kicks in. definately no looking back oops only for the roadies you leave behind lol .


----------



## lazytyke (28 Oct 2012)

Like Neil said - it's slog on a recumbent trike to start with , but speeds do build up. I switch between an ICE Sprint RSX and my upright Condor. The Condor is faster, but I normally used to cruise around on it at 15-18mph, something which is also perfectly comfortable on the trike. The trike is also way more fun ! I'd recommend D TEK in Cambridge, but theres' also West Country Recumbents (confusingly based in Derby) who have a few Greenspeeds you can try out. Be warned though, once you've ridden one, you'll want to buy !


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Oct 2012)

I live in a hilly area and a trike or a bent just cannot compete with a road bike in that type of terrain. I did see an electric ICE trike on the electric forum and that did look like fun.

Steve


----------



## BlackPanther (27 Jul 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> I live in a hilly area and a trike or a bent just cannot compete with a road bike in that type of terrain. I did see an electric ICE trike on the electric forum and that did look like fun.
> 
> Steve


 

Hmmmm. On the Catrike, I quite often pass road bikes on the 'long way home' (I usually come home the quicker/flatter way though). When I say pass, I mean downhill, on the straights and on the steep uphill sections. I've even passed a group of club riders (they were all dressed the same, so assume it was a club) on the straight before the steepest uphill, and they didn't gain on me going up the steep 300 yard section....then they disappeared completely on the downhill. That said, I've had my 'bent' legs for a good 2 years, and ride 25 miles a day, but I'd guess club riders should be of a similar fitness?

To sum up. A 'sporty' 'bent ridden by a rider of similar fitness, and assuming they've built up the appropriate muscles would destroy a df bike downhill, and on the straights, and should be able to at least keep level on the uphills. Only when the hills are uber steep would a 2 wheel 'bent fall behind/have to stop-due to balancing difficulty. A fast trike doesn't have the balance problem, and assuming it's lightweight (a Catrike 700/Ice Vortex type) should be very close to a roadbike.

If you're willing to put in the 'training' and built up your bent legs, I think you'd be pleasantly surprised ;-)


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Jul 2013)

I loved the trike in itself, despite being a pain uphill, HOWEVER only buy if you have good roads, I sold mine as potholes are so much harder to dodge on 3 wheels


----------



## BlackPanther (27 Jul 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> I loved the trike in itself, despite being a pain uphill, HOWEVER only buy if you have good roads, I sold mine as potholes are so much harder to dodge on 3 wheels


 
My first Trike was an Ice Trice 'S', which had rear suspension, and was pretty good comfort wise over Doncasters substantial potholes. My present ride is the Catrike 700 'R', which is much more of a racing trike, and was a tad bumpy and harsh with the kojaks it came with. However after swapping the them for Marathon Racers up front, and a Mararthon plus (25mm) rear it is actually quite comfy, and stands up well for commuting. I did actually buy a 'Big Apple' tyre, but it was too big......and in hindsight, probably a bit of an insult to the Catrikes racing pedigree?

I'm sure that a suspended trike, such as the Ice Sprint with front and rear (or even just rear) suspension would be super comfy.......much more so than sitting on a df bike? Add some Marathon racers/big apples, and it'd probably be a case of "Pot hole? What pot hole".


----------



## Framebender (16 Feb 2014)

I for one would love to try a Trike but Essex has no suppliers and strip into London doesn't hold any great appeal for a try on busy roads for the first attempt. I will have to make arrangements to visit DTek in Cambs as so many people seem to rate this supplier highly.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Mar 2014)

Do be aware - trikes are awesomely good fun.
I've ridden an early Trice and a Windcheetah, and they make crystal meth and crack cocaine look like an amusing little take-it-or-leave-it dalliance.
I so, so want one.


----------



## Framebender (3 Mar 2014)

Maybe get a chance one day. My better half I think regards bents as some sort of admission of age or inability. So buying one could be interesting if I am as taken by it as the Doctor seems to be.


----------



## young Ed (3 Mar 2014)

Framebender said:


> Maybe get a chance one day. My better half I think regards bents as some sort of admission of age or inability. So buying one could be interesting if I am as taken by it as the Doctor seems to be.


i live with a family where my mum doesn't mind them but my dad and two bros think they make me look like an invalid or something and i am planning to build a recumbent trike and i reckon they will all be begging for a go to look like an invalid when it is done! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Framebender (3 Mar 2014)

Good luck with the build. Be interested to hear how it goes.


----------

